# Bellator FC 41



## Intermission

Bellator 41
Date: Apr 16, 2011
Location: Yuma, Arizona
Venue: Cocopah Resort and Casino
Broadcast: MTV2 9 PM EDT












> MAIN CARD
> 
> * Champ Joe Warren vs. Marcos Galvao (non-title fight)
> * Champ Zach Makovsky vs. Chad Robichaux (non-title fight)
> * Kenny Foster vs. Daniel Straus (featherweight-tourney semifinal)
> * Patricio "Pitbull" Freire vs. Wilson Reis (featherweight-tourney semifinal)
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (un-aired)
> 
> * Rudy Aguilar vs. Carlos Flores
> * Tyler Bialecki vs. Anthony Birchak
> * Michael Parker vs. Nick Piedmont
> * Jose Diaz vs. Alex Garcia






> In addition to the night's two non-title fights, Bellator 41 features the semifinal round of the organization's eight-man featherweight tournament, officials today announced.
> 
> The bouts include Kenny Foster (9-2 MMA, 2-0 BFC) vs. Daniel Straus (15-3 MMA, 2-0 BFC) and Patricio "Pitbull" Freire (15-1 MMA, 3-1 BFC) vs. Wilson Reis (12-2 MMA, 5-2 BFC).
> 
> The event takes place April 16 at Cocopah Resort and Casino in Yuma, Ariz., and the night's main card airs on MTV2.
> 
> As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) previously reported, the show also features non-title fights between featherweight champion Joe Warren (6-1 MMA, 4-0 BFC) and Marcos Galvao (9-3-1 MMA, 0-0 BFC), as well as bantamweight titleholder Zach Makovsky (12-2 MMA, 4-0 BFC) vs. Chad Robichaux (11-0 MMA, 0-0 BFC).
> 
> The tourney fighters look to punch their tickets to the finale in May. The winner earns $100,000 in total pay and a title shot with Warren later in the year.
> 
> Foster picked up his eighth win in nine fights by submitting Eric Larkin in the opening round of the tournament earlier this month. His opponent, Straus, scored a decision win over Nazareno Malegarie for his 11th straight victory overall.
> 
> Meanwhile, Freire, who was this past season's tourney runner-up to Warren, scored a third-round TKO of Georgi Karakhanyan in this season's opening round. Reis, a former EliteXC champ and two-time Bellator tournament semifinalist, kicked off his latest tourney wun with a submission victory over Zac George.
> 
> For more on Bellator 41, stay tuned to the MMA Rumors section of the site.


I can't wait to see Bellator really start growing to the top, I think they will be the next Strikeforce when they dissolve into the UFC.


----------



## Indestructibl3

Woo can't wait to see Joe Warren fight again, love that guy!


----------



## dudeabides

I'm actually looking forward to the FW semi's more than the two champs fighing since they are going with the non-title fight angle again. Freire vs Reis should be the finale, gonna be far out.


----------



## kantowrestler

Joe Warren is a cracy dude. He wants to drop down to bantemweight and take that title, then he wants to win the Olympics. That is more ambitious than GSP competing on the Canadian National Team!


----------



## Fedornumber1!

I hope Chad Robichaux loses...gracie barra houston is sooo loud and cocky


----------



## kantowrestler

Why is there a Gracie Barra team anyways? I thought that is was just Gracie. I'm guessing Gracie Barra is a type of offshoot?


----------



## Fedornumber1!

kantowrestler said:


> Why is there a Gracie Barra team anyways? I thought that is was just Gracie. I'm guessing Gracie Barra is a type of offshoot?


Theres many gracie barras in america..and i havent looked on their site, but i dont think that there is any gracie family member at that gym...theres 2 in florida where matt arooyo trains at and the one he teaches at

Everytime I do a jitz tournement they go ******* CRAZY when any of their teamates compete...seriously they are like 10 times louder than every other gym


----------



## kantowrestler

I wonder if they are an offshoot or something else.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

kantowrestler said:


> I wonder if they are an offshoot or something else.


Thats a good question, dude Ive always wondered that myself.


----------



## kantowrestler

It's possible they have a specific style of BJJ they teach at their gyms.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

kantowrestler said:


> It's possible they have a specific style of BJJ they teach at their gyms.


I can't say that Ive encountered anything different of specific, but they have some good jitz..ya know they have a few guys on the number 1 slot in houston when it comes to jitz, but so do a few other gyms, so i can't really say.

From the fights Ive seen of Chad in houston, he's never really stood up with anybody and always looks for td's

Maybe there is someone on this board that trains at a gracie bara gym that can clarify for us!


----------



## Roflcopter

Brutal brutal KO.

Patricio Freire is a monster. This guy is a potential top 10, UFC calibre fighter.

Daniel Strauss is enormous compared to Pitbull though. Wow.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well depends on what he wants to do when his contracts expires. If he wants to go to the UFC and the UFC is willing to sign him then he can go. And if he doesn't then oh well.


----------



## dudeabides

Hope Freire's finale show is at 45, that's the one I bought a ticket too and they aren't saying who will be there. He really brought it tonight, and landed bomb after bomb at the end there.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, he could pose a legitimate threat to Warren's featherweight belt. That is probably one of the reasons why Warren wants to go down to bantemweight. He wrestled at 132lbs. at during his time as a world class wrestler so he can make it.


----------



## Roflcopter

You've got be ******* kidding me Warren. What the **** were you doing? 

250k down the drain..lmao


----------



## Roflcopter

Robbery of the year.

Absolute highway robbery.

30-27? That judge should be pulled out back and put down.

How the **** did he win the 2nd? By being kneed and punched repeatedly and failing takedowns?


IMO this is just another example of biased, corrupt judges.


----------



## kantowrestler

It's Joe Warren what do you expect?


----------



## Roflcopter

I'd wager it had a lot to do with Joe Warren being a white American and Galvao being Brazilian.

That was absolutely disgusting.


----------



## vandalian

Awful, awful decision. One of the worst of all time, seriously.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well s*** happens unfortunately. Remember this happened with Shogun the first time he faced Machida. Also happened to Maynard and Edgar the second time.


----------



## Roflcopter

This decision is far worse.


----------



## anderton46

kantowrestler said:


> Well s*** happens unfortunately. Remember this happened with Shogun the first time he faced Machida. Also happened to Maynard and Edgar the second time.


Both of those though were not outright wrong. The first shogun fight had most fans split, while I'm pretty sure most people either had Edgar slightly winning or it being a draw, so that was probably a just result. 

This though, especially the 30-27, was really bad. 

Although the commentators kept saying the first was close, warren had his back taken twice, got pounded on for a bit, took the hardest shots and really was beaten in that first round. Second was even clearer, and the third was obviously warrens. 

Other than that decision though another great event, really like watching the bellator guys, brutal finish from pitbull.


----------



## vandalian

Yeah, those were controversial, this one was outright wrong. 
And how about that 30-27 for Warren? Was that judge even watching the fight?


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, let me come up with some other examples. Hamill versus Bisping is a good one where Hamill clearly got wrong. Also, Caol Uno versus Spencer Fisher, where clearly Uno won but was robbed.


----------



## SigFig

vandalian said:


> Awful, awful decision. One of the worst of all time, seriously.


Pretty much this. I won money on that fight, and almost feel guilty taking it from my bookie... almost.

But srsly, 30-27 judge really needs to have his/her head checked.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

This is just another reason as to why we need fighters as judges...I was fast forwrding through the descision because i "knew" Warren lost and then I saw his hand get raised and was like wtf mate


----------



## vandalian

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, let me come up with some other examples. Hamill versus Bisping is a good one where Hamill clearly got wrong. Also, Caol Uno versus Spencer Fisher, where clearly Uno won but was robbed.


Yes, there are many examples of bad judging out there, but that doesn't excuse this one.



kantoFedornumber1! said:


> This is just another reason as to why we need fighters as judges...I was fast forwrding through the descision because i "knew" Warren lost and then I saw his hand get raised and was like wtf mate


Yeah, kind of the same here. It was like I knew Warren was gonna get a gift. You could feel it.


----------



## kantowrestler

I didn't say it did justify a robbery basically. I'm saying shit happens and these judges clearly saw the wrong fight. Either that or they didn't know what they were judging.


----------



## limba

I'm starting to suspect some of the judges of corruption or stuff like that!!!

How the hell do you give the 2nd round to Warren?! It is beyond stupid.


----------



## Roflcopter

limba said:


> I'm starting to suspect some of the judges of corruption or stuff like that!!!
> 
> How the hell do you give the 2nd round to Warren?! It is beyond stupid.


Exactly. And I mean that literally, it literally is beyond stupidity.

I'm getting sick and tired of this ridiculous sense of optimism from MMA fans, that they won't even dare think their beloved sport has any fixed fights. Like it is just impossible and even at the absolute worst, we should just write it off as incompetence.

Horseshit. Absolute horseshit.

All the excuses in the world can't make up for the fact that my grandmother, literally, my grandmother would've scored the 2nd round for Galvao, despite knowing nothing of the sport and not liking fighting in general.

It's as if we have some off idea that literally every person in the world that watched that fight can judge it properly except the three guys that are licensed to do so. As if we have some idea that the "incompetent" judges are the least qualified guys on the planet and have never watched the sport or know nothing of it when they are filling out these cards. 

As if in Penn-Edgar I, Douglas Crosby a mainstay of the NJSAC for YEARS, suddenly became "incompetent" with his 50-45 scorecard that just so happened to be in favour of a New Jersey native. 

Yes, incompetence.

Give me a ****ing break.

The fix was in, and it makes me quite sick.


----------



## limba

Roflcopter said:


> Exactly. And I mean that literally, it literally is beyond stupidity.
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of this ridiculous sense of optimism from MMA fans, that they won't even dare think their beloved sport has any fixed fights. Like it is just impossible and even at the absolute worst, we should just write it off as incompetence.
> 
> Horseshit. Absolute horseshit.
> 
> All the excuses in the world can't make up for the fact that my grandmother, literally, my grandmother would've scored the 2nd round for Galvao, despite knowing nothing of the sport and not liking fighting in general.
> 
> It's as if we have some off idea that literally every person in the world that watched that fight can judge it properly except the three guys that are licensed to do so. As if we have some idea that the "incompetent" judges are the least qualified guys on the planet and have never watched the sport or know nothing of it when they are filling out these cards.
> 
> As if in Penn-Edgar I, Douglas Crosby a mainstay of the NJSAC for YEARS, suddenly became "incompetent" with his 50-45 scorecard that just so happened to be in favour of a New Jersey native.
> 
> Yes, incompetence.
> 
> Give me a ****ing break.
> 
> The fix was in, and it makes me quite sick.


When i say corruption i mean, judges being involved in gambling.

It's easy to imagine judges (or someone close to them) having placed a lot of money on a certain fighter to win a certain fight. 

And if the fight doesn't go the way it *needs* to, they can always *adjust* the end result, by scoring the fight the way they want to.

Like this one: the odds for Warren were low, but it was considered a safe bet = easy money.
The fight didn't go the way some thought...so...why not make some adjustments so the end result is *the right one*?!

Absoulute disgust!


----------



## kantowrestler

Ok, I don't think this has anything to do with gambling. Even if it does the worst thing that can really happen is that the commission changes it to a no contest cause both fighters went out there and gave it their all. We may or may not find out if this was gambling in the following weeks but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

I don't think there was any gambling, I think they just suck!


----------



## andersen85

Fedornumber1! said:


> I don't think there was any gambling, I think they just suck!


i agree...along with wrestling there is much too much emphasis place on aggression by the judges. i love aggression but some of the more effective fighters do so while letting their opponent continually walk into punishment.


----------



## kantowrestler

Another problem is that the sport hasn't been regulated long enough for there to be experienced enough judges. This sport hasn't even been regulated for ten years. Judges in this sport are still new to the material so it's hard to be totally accurate.


----------



## Roflcopter

limba said:


> When i say corruption i mean, judges being involved in gambling.
> 
> It's easy to imagine judges (or someone close to them) having placed a lot of money on a certain fighter to win a certain fight.
> 
> And if the fight doesn't go the way it *needs* to, they can always *adjust* the end result, by scoring the fight the way they want to.
> 
> Like this one: the odds for Warren were low, but it was considered a safe bet = easy money.
> The fight didn't go the way some thought...so...why not make some adjustments so the end result is *the right one*?!
> 
> Absoulute disgust!



I don't think it had to do with gambling.

All three judges involved in tonights show were complete rookies.

Along with a piss poor, bare minimum commission in Arizona, and Bellator can easily economically manipulate any result they want.

This commission was not real commission, Arizona I believe doesn't have one. They have a boxing commission, not sure if it applies to MMA.

But this specific commission was some small Indian reservation commission.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, I don't think it had to do with gambling either. The poor judging probably did have to do with inexperience. Arizona's commission is really in its' infancy so that probably had to do with it.


----------



## KingJo

awful awful decision


----------



## kantowrestler

It happened and crap happens. There is absolutely nothing we can do about that now. So why are we still talking about this?


----------



## vandalian

Because, sadly, it's going to happen again.


----------



## kantowrestler

Well obviously not this week cause Bellator decided to take off. I think it partially had to do with UFC 129. At least everyone in Bellator gets a weekend off.


----------

